# New iPhone woes



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2018)

Women complain that new iPhone is too big for the average women to hold

What in gods name is this world coming to? 

Im sure if apple make a smaller 'women' sized phone they'll get shit for it too for being sexist and misogynistic 

Let me start mansplaining with my big new iPhone that I can hold in my big hands...


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 14, 2018)

You seem terribly upset by this.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Women complain that new iPhone is too big for the average women to hold


Perhaps its a prison visitor smuggling Problem


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2018)

I wish phone companies made the batteries bigger when they made these monolithic things that ideally would fit in a normal person's pocket.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> You seem terribly upset by this.



Not really. It just reflects this world's current sjw and pc and culture


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 14, 2018)

they say everything in Texas is bigger....

too bad Apple doesn't make stuff there, then they would have the perfect marketing excuse 

just goes to show ya that size _*DOES*_ matter !


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 14, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Perhaps its a prison visitor smuggling Problem


Haha. I get you.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2018)

And here I am still rocking the 6S as the lack of headphone jack is a big deal for me. I hate the the whole “Us vs Them” thing but I can’t defend that design choice. I was actually considering trading up to a 6 Plus. My old eyes need a bigger screen


----------



## notb (Sep 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Women complain that new iPhone is too big for the average women to hold
> 
> What in gods name is this world coming to?


I agree with the complaining women.
I've been a very unhappy user of an iPhone 5s for the last 2 years. The only reason I got it was that it had the best specs (camera and CPU) in a size that I could still call pocketable.
This weekend I'm moving to an LG G6.
This basically means the end to this great period when I could easily:
- operate a phone with one hand (I have medium hands, glove M),
- carry it in a pocket in any trousers (even shorts),
- put it into a tiny saddle bag when cycling,
- easily check time on my phone (since it was always in my pocket, I haven't used watches for almost 10 years)
and so on.

From this weekend I'll have a phone like everyone else, which means:
- I'll usually carry it in a bag/backpack,
- I'll have to buy a larger saddle bag for my bike,
- I'll have to carry it in hand while moving around the office (like all those other people around),
- I'll have to fix my watch.

This is really pretty sad. This tiny gadget that became so important in my life... is not tiny anymore. Now it will start to make my life worse.

And who knows... maybe I'll buy a smartwatch?
In fact... wasn't this the idea from the start? To kill small phones and make smartwatches more attractive?
Where are the "mini flagships" from Samsung and LG? They used to be best-sellers just few years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 14, 2018)

Couldn't care less myself, apple stopped innovating from the iphone 4, I've seen more progress made in sheets of paper.

Edit: Yes I owned a iphone 4 - It was great till It slowed down.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2018)

@FreedomEclipse Just remember that with things like this, you're wrong regardless which option you choose, even if there were 50 options.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 15, 2018)

A phone doesn't need to be big and I actually abhor big phones..... the new Xs is described as a phone for one handed users, and the Max is described as for those who don't mind using 2 hands.  Of course, it's needs to be understood what you are buying a "phone" for ?

1.  Option 1 - As a tool to make phone calls, use apps, maybe catch some scores while traveling

2.  Option 2 - An entertainment device to watch cat videos and memes, check out babes on Tinder, goof off on the company dime and other forays into mental masturbation

Last phone that impressed was the Treo 650 ... used it for 7 years and would still be if it didn't die.



notb said:


> I agree with the complaining women.
> I've been a very unhappy user of an iPhone 5s for the last 2 years. The only reason I got it was that it had the best specs (camera and CPU) in a size that I could still call pocketable.



I just checked to see what my 5s was worth ... on trade in carrier will give me $30 .  No complaints at all tho... other than the LifeStrong case disintegrating slowly over time and the difficult to replace battery.  Don't understand the bigger and thinner push .... I want smaller and thicker w/ slide off replacement batteries.   I used to charge thre 650 every Saturday afternoon.   Today's phone shave difficulty getting thru a day.  The amphasis on form over substance is disturbing ... I fear I will walk into a hardware staore and see hammer's color coordinated to match my "outfit" and breathing LED strips along the handle.

I'll likely wind up with an Xs under a BOGO thing .... I know my son will be getting a X Max.  The group he flies for pays for his and Im not going to say no to a free phone.  Few options for pilots as support for flight maps, flight logs and other aviation uses are limited outside of apple.  Entire industry if built around it.  Have yet to meet a pilot w/o an iPad or iPhone in flight bag.  That will make it 3 Apples and 2 Samsungs on my account.  Could have just as easily chosen the max but too damn big.  Waiting for the day when peeps will be walking around holding a small pizza box up to their ear to make a phone call.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Women complain that new iPhone is too big for the average women to hold


Their complaints are legitimate.  Choices for small phones (4" screen) are drying up.  I hear that complaint repeated over and over by men and women alike.

The 1980s are calling and it wants its phones back.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 15, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> they say everything in Texas is bigger


Obviously no one has looked at Alaska.....    Hmmm about 1/3rd of the USA.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 15, 2018)

I would like to get a 4.5" phone with flagship specs and a headphone jack rather than the trend for 6+", as thin as possible and no headphone jack. I found that my Sony Z3c was the perfect size for my hands and was great to use one handed and the XZ that replaced it is just a bit too big for my hands.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 15, 2018)

I carry around an iPad and find that a tad too big for one hand, if it were 8" it would be perfect for single handed use, for me.
I also carry a 4.5" and 5" phone the majority of the time and these easily fit in my pockets, but the smaller screen strains my eyes.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 15, 2018)

The only good apple is Bad Apple.
Can't they just get the smaller one? You know, there are options available, even on the same brand. But oh well, sjw and pc Murica logic.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 15, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I carry around an iPad and find that a tad too big for one hand, if it were 8" it would be perfect for single handed use, for me.


When I had the 2013 Nexus 7 I found I was capable of one hand use on the touchscreen.


----------



## notb (Sep 15, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> When I had the 2013 Nexus 7 I found I was capable of one hand use on the touchscreen.


But should this really be about "founding one is capable"?
Literally everything around us used to be made as easy to operate, aka ergonomic. Phones as well.
Touchscreens were already a small move agains this idea, but we got smartphone's huge possibilities instead.
But the move towards larger screen is really against sense. People stopped valuing features and ergonomics - they simply want the phone to be bigger. Bigger is better, right? 

Just look at the lineup of any large Android smartphone maker. You'll see that the fragship phones are usually the ones optimized for one hand use and slightly smaller (but still way larger than few years back).
But the mid-range is just absurdly huge. Just look at Samsung S8 vs A8, Sony XZ2 vs L2 and now Apple XS vs XR.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 15, 2018)

6.2 inch S8+ plus here, still pocketable and can handle it with one hand just fine. I genuinely cannot understand why people still complain about this. The matter of the fact is the overwhelming majority of us do want huge phones and can use them just fine.

If you are annoyed by this then I am sorry to say this but your in the minority here, not the other way around and phone manufacturer will always cater to the majority.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really. It just reflects this world's current sjw and pc and culture



No, it reflects the infinite hype around any Apple release. Its almost keynote time, remember.

Don't be so gullible pls. Not all news you read is news. Just because some idiots post something on Twitter doesn't make something even remotely interesting or noteworthy. The solutions are readily available, there's a massive range of phones available in all sizes. *So you don't buy an Iphone, Apple loses business* (apparently, its a major issue *lmao*) *and next year you get your SE back*. Nonissue solved.

The best solution is: DISCONNECT. Really. If this news affects your temper, go outside.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 15, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> And here I am still rocking the 6S as the lack of headphone jack is a big deal for me. I hate the the whole “Us vs Them” thing but I can’t defend that design choice. I was actually considering trading up to a 6 Plus. My old eyes need a bigger screen



you can use your earbuds with the newer iphones, they make an adapter

https://www.gearbest.com/iphone-cab...rcpalWEKhjbp-nE4rzemhxmi29whpWOxoCegwQAvD_BwE


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 15, 2018)

It's so EXTREMELY expensive here were i live , the XS MAX 512GB costs 1679$ , i mean u can build a gaming beast with 1700$.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2018)

£1500 for an xs max - now  that's just taking the piss at this point.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really. It just reflects this world's current sjw and pc and culture



No it doesn't, it reflects a few loud people who are the extreme minority who are getting attention because the news outlets are entertainers on all sides, and need as many click bait titles as possible to get the ads to pay them. 

If you want objective news then read Pro Publica, or other sites that are non-profit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I wish phone companies made the batteries bigger when they made these monolithic things that ideally would fit in a normal person's pocket.


True, i got a Nokia 7 though it lasts two days in use so they're getting better ,I can't understand why people pay so much though , never will.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 15, 2018)

As I mentioned previously, my son uses them for flying ... keeps flight logs, files flight plans, fight plan maps displayed on phone.   He originally used an iPad but with the ability to use on phones now, the smaller form factor is of great value because in a  cockpit, space in your field of view is limited and, the bigger the device, eats up space and often blocks view of instruments and gauges.




Vya Domus said:


> 6.2 inch S8+ plus here, still pocketable and can handle it with one hand just fine. I genuinely cannot understand why people still complain about this. The matter of the fact is the overwhelming majority of us do want huge phones and can use them just fine.
> 
> If you are annoyed by this then I am sorry to say this but your in the minority here, not the other way around and phone manufacturer will always cater to the majority.



As far as the "majority of us" ... it depends on who the "us" is.   In the office and on the jobsite, the smaller or what i call "medium" form factors are far more prevalent.  Those who use their phones for productivity prefer the smaller from factor by an overwhelming margin.   Those who use their phones mainly for entertainment purposes or to occupy idle time, that segment overwhelmingly prefers the larger form factors. 

My three sons, all had the larger form factor phones .... the oldest, keeps his phone in his flight bag.   The other two, well they both have bent phones from keeping in pockets.  They plant to  switch to smaller (medium) form factor with next upgrade. 

Logical folks should select the form factor that best suits them.  Sometimes, what we think we want doesn't work out so well as 2 of my sons found out and a more appropriate choice is made next tie out.  In many instances, it's going to me more about impressing their peers than picking what works best. 

I find that at a 3" width I am struggling a bit to securely hold the device and reach all points on the screen ... so 2-3/4" is about my limit width wise.   Length wise, 5.5" is OK.... 6" is bordering on uncomfortable in my pocket.   My wife, she has the iPhone 6 and finds the form factor just right for her.... the 6+ was too big.

But in the end, I am at a loss to understand why anyone cares about what other people do.   As long as companies have a market to fill, manufacturers will build phones for this segment.   One other thing I notice is that people are people are changing how they use their phone.   In 2005, I did everything on my phone ... edited documents and spreadsheets, answered emails, you name it.   By 2010, no longer touched documents .... not that the phone couldn't do it... I was simply inefficient, the small screen the thumb typing, was an inefficient use of time.    When on the road, It was faster to pop up to my hotel room and open the lappie then sit their thumb typing.    I still answered emails, but only if they were a one sentence necessary type.  Now I don't even enable email on the phone.  I'm never more than 2 -3 hours from opening the lappie and I can be so much more efficient there.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 19, 2018)

I never understood this absurd obsession to make everything bigger. Just have 2 designs, regular at 5 to 5.2" and that phablet with gigantic screen for people who want stupid big screen. The 5-5.2" is perfectly sized to be big enough while comfortably operated with one hand. And they fit everywhere perfectly. When I'll be looking for new phone, I'll have to make sure it even fits in my car slot for mobile phone coz it only fits up to 5.3" max (and even this will be tightly already). People demand stupid resolutions and screen sizes and entirely forgetting phone is suppose to also be convenient. Being this massive chopping board is anything but that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I never understood this absurd obsession to make everything bigger. Just have 2 designs, regular at 5 to 5.2" and that phablet with gigantic screen for people who want stupid big screen. The 5-5.2" is perfectly sized to be big enough while comfortably operated with one hand. And they fit everywhere perfectly. When I'll be looking for new phone, I'll have to make sure it even fits in my car slot for mobile phone coz it only fits up to 5.3" max (and even this will be tightly already). People demand stupid resolutions and screen sizes and entirely forgetting phone is suppose to also be convenient. Being this massive chopping board is anything but that.



each to their own. Im running a Mate 9 which is 5.9" or 6" Browsing or consuming media when away from home is a joy on a bigger screen.

I think 6-6.3" is probably the limit because anything above that just looks like youre holding a big chocolate bar against the side of your head. And remember the days of the 7" Sony Ultra's and similar samsungs and i cannot understand why they want a phone so big. 

My point being that the market is absolutely spoilt for choices. If you think one phone is too big then dont bloody buy it and buy something smaller that fits your hand. Theres probably a few hundred other devices that do this.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 19, 2018)

It's not that easy. Especially when they dumb down the smaller model. Battery being smaller, fine, you don't have such a huge brick to cram it into, but dumbing down RAM, procesor and so fort is unforgiving. And with that being said it's not "then don't buy that" when you like a particular model.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2018)

They could easily make it a little thicker to compensate for smaller screen size if battery capacity is really that important.  They've made phones so thin these days, they're flimsy.  They've made corners of the phone so close to the panel, it shatters when dropped on the corner.  Everything about phone design is about form over function, and that's wrong for most consumers.  Caterpillar is really the only phone manufacturer that makes a phone meant to be used as a phone and that is very, very sad.


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 20, 2018)

I personally think the 7.9 inch size of the iPad mini line is the perfect size. Anything smaller or bigger is just too much.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a s8 plus and I love the size of the screen, 6.2in. I am away from home alot and watch lots of show/movies on the phone. I tried the s8, love it but wanted something a bit bigger on the screen department.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 21, 2018)

Only way I'd consider iPhone is if they have better privacy practices compared to Google's Android. Is there any info on that? Google lives of our personal data, with Apple, you pay huge money for their product. Do they respect privacy any better because of it or are they the same as Google underneath?


----------



## londiste (Sep 21, 2018)

This summer when having to switch the phone, I was looking for a phone that would be 14cm (5.5") long at max. Basically 5" screen max, smaller if possible. I need a basic (smart)phone, average requirements on the hardware but since I want to keep that for several years wanted a new-ish model (2017+), 4 cores, 4GB RAM (as I have had a chance to use Android phones with less, IOS or Windows would probably be fine with 2GB), 32+GB space and late-ish OS like Android 8 (or iOS 11 or Windows 10).

GSMArena search gave me 2 phones that match this search - Sony Xperia ZX1/ZX2 Compact. I do not like Sony's take on the software and ZX1/ZX2 did not feel good in my hand.
Started letting go of some requirements - I thought I can live with 2GB RAM and a phone from 2016 and did a new search. What got added were Sony Xperia X Compact (that is discontinued) and Iphone 7/8.

The thing is, all of these phones except Iphone 8 were pretty much at the same price anyway and that is how I ended up with an Iphone. Because it is small.

I would want a smaller phone if I could but there are no smaller phones on the market. And truth to be told, current crop of OS-s are not usable anymore with screens under 4.5"


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh boy, checked iPhone Xs prices and it starts at 1200€ for 64GB. That's just absolutely bonkers. I may be looking at privacy more seriously recently, but 1200€ is a bit absurd premium to pay in order to get it. Coz I'm trusting Google less and less to a point I only have Android left as the only Google product I still need to get rid of.

iPhone XR looks very similar, just smaller and with LCD display, but I couldn't find any prices. Or type of construction...


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 21, 2018)

Nokia have re-entered the Market
https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/classic-phones


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 21, 2018)

On a side note ... if ya getting a new phone and been looking at reviews for wireless chargers, you will find dozens of "Top 5" / "Top 10" whatever reviews recommending WCs for the Xs and Xmax.  Problem is, the reviewers, didn't bother to check with the manufacturers; they just assumed that the 10w chargers that are used on the Samsing phones would work on the new Apples.... they don't, at least not properly.   My son ordered a Ravpower and then canceled it when they told him it was not compatable... at least not yet.    Deems they are testing the older model, and while hardware wise, it will work, it has not been calibrated for the new versions.   He called two other vendors, and was told to hold off.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 21, 2018)

Why people even want wireless chargers when they are slow as dead turd? Is it really so hard to jack that cable into a device?


----------



## Nuke Dukem (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm no woman, but my hands are a bit on the smaller side and... boy, oh boy, do I hate it when I have to use new phones once in a while. Now, I fully realize I'm a minority here, but *I* think the perfect phone size goes to... the iPhone 4(S) - yes, that old thing.

These new phones, they're so wide - yet so thin - you barely have anything to hold on to. You can't possibly _not _drop them at some point during their lifetime. Not to mention how the screen almost (and sometimes completely) touches the side - you can't help but accidentally send your mom that drunk selfie you thought you had deleted - while trying to hold the phone with one hand and type.

While I'm on topic - how do you accurately tap the top of the display with your thumb? Oh, you re-adjust the phone in your hand and move it lower? Yeah, also one of the perfect ways to drop it and render it useless.

Call me old school but I just don't find new phones ergonomic at all. Half your clothes don't have pockets big enough, and those that do - well, better forget about squatting with that back pocket.

You know which people have very small hands and very large phones? Middle school kids. I swear, their parents buy them some of the largest phones and phablets known to man, and it looks _absolutely _ridiculous. But hey, why can't Jimmy have one when Petey already has one...

What also drives me moderately mad is the fact that - save for the iPhone SE - you can't find any remotely half-decent smaller new(ish) phones. What you get are some 4 inch 1.2GHz DualCore 1GB ram 8GB storage 480x800 models that cost around $40. I know it's hard to cram decent components in a small area, and I'm not asking for quantum computer level processing power, but it's either Apple's grossly overpriced walled garden or China's no-name tier. Ugly, simply ugly.



I read somewhere that as humans evolve, our constant interaction with touchscreens will eventually force our fingers to become thinner and longer, but you know what... I won't live to see it. I vote with my wallet and it firmly refuses to reward manufacturers for giving me the middle finger.

</rant>


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Oh boy, checked iPhone Xs prices and it starts at 1200€ for 64GB. That's just absolutely bonkers. I may be looking at privacy more seriously recently, but 1200€ is a bit absurd premium to pay in order to get it. Coz I'm trusting Google less and less to a point I only have Android left as the only Google product I still need to get rid of.
> 
> iPhone XR looks very similar, just smaller and with LCD display, but I couldn't find any prices. Or type of construction...



I mean even if you use Apple, you're using Bing search engine which I am sure has plenty of machine learning that it takes from every search you do with Siri or manually...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2018)

Gee, first world problems...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Gee, first world problems...


relativity or perspective, choose one and not the other senpai!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> relativity or perspective, choose one and not the other senpai!!!



Well that is a very limiting platitude...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really. It just reflects this world's current sjw and pc and culture



Or you know, telegraph.co.uk is known for stirring the political pot.  Which I'd say they may be based on this article.  It seems many fall for this type of press as well.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 22, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Nokia have re-entered the Market
> https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/classic-phones


That 230 looks sexy.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes the new phone is nice and All but not including a fast charger ($70 for it) is beyond stupidity. Apple fails hard. I spent what... $20 for a cable and the charger for my S8+….. F*OFF Shitty Apple


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> That 230 looks sexy.



wish one of the models was a flip phone though. nice and slim with new tech. but no hardcore stuff, just a simple phone that can do maybe youtube and thats it. lol


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 22, 2018)

If only there was widely adopted Android ecosystem without Google infested crap. It seems that if you want privacy, you only have a choice of a) dumb phone b) flashing phone with custom ROM that has all the Google tracking shit removed c) using Apple products which have better privacy, but cost muchos more

Not much of a choice then...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I mean even if you use Apple, you're using Bing search engine which I am sure has plenty of machine learning that it takes from every search you do with Siri or manually...


How do you figure it’s using Bing? I’m not arguing just asking. I mean I have my 6S and Air2 set to use Duck Duck Go for search engines but as far as what you’re saying I’m quite curious.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 23, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Why people even want wireless chargers when they are slow as dead turd? Is it really so hard to jack that cable into a device?



Well that's going to depend on whether you use the phone as a tool to maximize productivity or as an entertainment device / time sink / mental masturbation.    If your not gaming and watching videos, shouldn't matter. 

Using your argument, you can just as well say WiFi is a waste ... "Is it really so hard to jack an ethernet cable into a device ?"    For me, I miss the day when I charged my smartphone once a week.  and If I needed to, I really didn't cause would just swap batteries.   But here's some of the obvious.

1.  Do you care how long your data backup takes ?  Mine takes about 3 minutes daily, 3 hours wouldn't change anything as I'm sleeping.  If only using phone for productivity, you'll never need more than once charge a day ...  Since most peeps sleep 7 - 8 hours, so on an overnight charge, why care if it's 2 or 8 ?  

2.  If you have ever served as an emergency responder, you are answering your phone 24/7 ... and when reaching over to the night stand, to grab the phone at 3:20 am, the cord is a real PITA.    During Snowstorms, Hurricanes, etc .... after 3-4 days on site, I'd get as many as a dozen calls a night to approve various activities.  I've knocked off medication bottles, glasses of water, etc where the cord pulled something off the nightstand.  

3.  When driving, if you have the phone on GPS, battery charge sinks fast.   The cord thing is a PITA as at each job site or stop have to deal with plugging / unplugging the cord

4.  When sitting on the desk, sitting in the stand, it leaves phone in an always accessible / viewable position.   In  addition, when laying on desk, ya find yaself unplugging / plugging so ya can sit back and relax in ya chair on every call.

5.  If you are the type that uses their laptop to charge the phone, that's also a multi-hour event

5.  I'm on my 4th cord for this phone .... 2 of them just disintergrated (as did every one I have ever owned ... (I tend to keep a phone 5-7 years).  Replacement cords cords are $15 (I have had too much bad luck with "Walmart" type brands so only buy Samsing or Apple) , so are the wireless chargers (RavPower desktop stand, 10 watt is $12 on Amazon) tho many outlets provide one for free with purchase.

6.  I just looked ... When the new iPhones came out, RavPower, Amazon, etc were all well stocked.... looked at 5 sites.... now all out of stock... so peeps are buying them.

7.  Frankly, I was uninterested when my son said he was getting one ... but after talking with folks who use them, now I'm thinking more ... why not ?   It's hard to justify buying that spare cord, when the WC is he same price.


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Sony
(to the starter)
(my wife always has the XS versions and they are cute!)


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 23, 2018)

Something like the 6S but all screen would be nice. Since no one offered that at the time I got my new phone, I just decided to call it a day and get a S9+, haven't regretted it since.
 I personally don't care about physical size, I know a lot of people in this thread do and as such are triggered by the lack of small form factor phones now a days.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 9, 2018)

With so many phones to choose from, why does this group of women insist on buying the most expensive? iPhones are not cheap and I think it's true to say that the larger the phone, the better the spec.
But do women care about spec? My wife certainly doesn't and when I showed her my Note 8, she was pleased for me, but her eyes glazed over.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 23, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> With so many phones to choose from, why does this group of women insist on buying the most expensive? iPhones are not cheap and I think it's true to say that the larger the phone, the better the spec.
> But do women care about spec? My wife certainly doesn't and when I showed her my Note 8, she was pleased for me, but her eyes glazed over.



Well for younger generations of women, I think it's all about the hype. For older ones, yeah, I agree they don't look at the specs that much. As long as they can do the essentials (messasing, social media, a few cute games), they're all set. Oh, the camera is sometimes a determining factor too.


----------

